
Your new smartphone is probably not as good as your phone from a decade ago - nabla9
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/telecoms/12029524/Why-your-new-600-smartphone-is-probably-not-as-good-as-your-phone-from-a-decade-ago.html
======
Psyonic
I've suspected this for years now. I hate talking on the phone now -- I always
feel like I'm straining to understand people.

